# Max Raabe and the Palast Orchester



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

This is a bit of high camp and a throwback to German music halls of the twenties and thirties of the last century. It also shows some period-style clothes, with Herr Raabe sporting the highest wing collar I have ever seen!


----------



## iam.mike (Oct 26, 2008)

Good stuff. Thanks for sharing!

About 100 years ago I used to play trumpet, baritone, and trombone. Always loved the sound of muted brass!


----------

